# Liars can never be friends



## Dike

How to say "Liars can never be friends." in Dutch?
Hopefully can get some help here, especially from the native speakers!
Thanks very much!


----------



## Suehil

What do you mean, exactly?  That liars cannot be friends with one another or that one should not make friends with a liar?


----------



## Dike

Suehil said:


> What do you mean, exactly? That liars cannot be friends with one another or that one should not make friends with a liar?


 
well, i mean both. but i wonder if there's such an expression in portuguese? thanks!


----------



## Lopes

Dike said:


> well, i mean both. but i wonder if there's such an expression in *portuguese*? thanks!



Wrong forum  

In Dutch it would be something like, 'leugenaars kunnen geen vrienden zijn', but there is no expression, as far as I know.


----------



## Dike

Lopes said:


> Wrong forum
> 
> In Dutch it would be something like, 'leugenaars kunnen geen vrienden zijn', but there is no expression, as far as I know.


 
oh...sorry i thought it were in the portuguese forum, but it's all right, i also need to know the dutch way to express this. but as you said, there's none of it, then just forget it, thank you very much!


----------



## Dike

Lopes said:


> Wrong forum
> 
> In Dutch it would be something like, 'leugenaars kunnen geen vrienden zijn', but there is no expression, as far as I know.


 
Hi, Lopes, i wanna make an addition, no proverb is needed here. Sorry that with my poor english i've made you misunderstand. 

let's suppose there's such a situation:
Tom and Jim are friends, and one day Tom finds that Jim often lies to him, so they are never friends from then on. One day after then Adam asks Tom, "what's wrong with you and Jim?" then Tom just replies "Liars can never be friends."

So, if you were this Tom, how would you reply with the same meaning in your own language?

Hopefully this time you can understand me... sorry...and thanks...


----------



## HKK

The most natural way to say this for me would be "Ik wil geen vrienden zijn met een leugenaar.": "I don't want be friends with a liar." Or maybe "Een leugenaar is geen echte vriend.": "A liar is not a true friend."

A literal translation would make it seem like two liars could not be friends with each other. Actually the English sentence kind of makes it seem like that too.


----------



## Leviwosc

I disagree!

The translation: "Leugenaars kunnen geen vrienden zijn." Can simply be  explained as: 'Liars can not be each other's friends' (which occurs to  me as nonsense) or 'Liars can not be friends to other people'. 

It's the plural subject that causes this slight nuance and I think the  same expression, but then with a singular subject, works very well. 

"Een leugenaar kan geen vriend zijn." (A liar can not be a friend.)


----------



## Dike

Leviwosc said:


> I disagree!
> 
> The translation: "Leugenaars kunnen geen vrienden zijn." Can simply be explained as: 'Liars can not be each other's friends' (which occurs to me as nonsense) or 'Liars can not be friends to other people'.
> 
> It's the plural subject that causes this slight nuance and I think the same expression, but then with a singular subject, works very well.
> 
> "Een leugenaar kan geen vriend zijn." (A liar can not be a friend.)


 
Dank u wel!



HKK said:


> The most natural way to say this for me would be "Ik wil geen vrienden zijn met een leugenaar.": "I don't want be friends with a liar." Or maybe "Een leugenaar is geen echte vriend.": "A liar is not a true friend."
> 
> A literal translation would make it seem like two liars could not be friends with each other. Actually the English sentence kind of makes it seem like that too.


 
Dank u wel!


----------

